# مستقبل الهندسة المعمارية من خيال الى حقيقة



## cadmax4 (15 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
مستقبل الهندسة المعمارية من خيال الى حقيقة في ظل تطورات الهندسةالمدنية والتكنولوجيا الحديثة
اليكم بعض الامثلة , وعليكم بالتعليق
dubai-towers









tour-phare france




chine-bin-hai




torsade-chicago


----------



## cadmax4 (15 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

مركز الفنون الحية ابوظبي


----------



## cadmax4 (15 مارس 2007)

*من الخيال للحقيقة ام من الحقيقة الى الخيال*

السلام عليكم 
مستقبل الهندسة المعمارية من خيال الى حقيقة في ظل تطورات الهندسةالمدنية والتكنولوجيا الحديثة
اليكم بعض الامثلة , وعليكم بالتعليق


----------



## cadmax4 (15 مارس 2007)

*من الخيال للحقيقة ام من الحقيقة الى الخيال*

متحف تحت الماء في الاسكندرية
صورة للموقع




اطلالة على حوض من متحف تحت الماء في الاسكندرية




مساحات العرض الحرة








اكتشاف تحت الماء




المخطط




صورة شاملة للمشروع


----------



## cadmax4 (15 مارس 2007)

*من الخيال للحقيقة ام من الحقيقة الى الخيال*

مشروع الؤلؤة في قطر


----------



## cadmax4 (15 مارس 2007)

*من الخيال للحقيقة ام من الحقيقة الى الخيال*

لمشروع جزيرة الؤلؤة في قطر
Vue satellite en décembre 2006




Ile artificielle The Pearl-Qatar




La marina Porto Arabia




Remplissage des marinas




Iles Isola Dana




La Croisette




Mélange de styles




Unité11000 logements de luxe




Equipements publics


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (15 مارس 2007)

وعليكم السلام والرحمة 
ما شاء الله صور خيال من جد

اكثر شي عجبني متحف الاسكندرية المائي
ومركز الفنون الحية في ابو ظبي ما شاااااااء الله روووووعة
يمكن لاني ما احب العمائر المرتفعة كثيير واحب الافقية او اللي تتماشى مع مستوى الأرض ^_^

لكن مركز اللؤلؤة في قطر ما فيه شي خيالي !!
ما اقصد المشروع سيء لكنه متوقع وليس خيالي خصوصا ان الغرابة فيه في المخطط وهذا شي غير محسوس بالنسبة للناس^^"

وشكرا على الموضوع الجميل : )


----------



## cadmax4 (16 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

شكرا لك يا هنادي الصدقية 
و بما ان ميولك للعمائرالافقية او اللي تتماشى مع مستوى الأرض 
اقدم لك مركب سياحي الدائم تحت الماء و الاول من نوعه في العالم بتكلفة 80 dollars millions 
le premier complexe sous-marin permanent au monde
نظرة من داخل الغرفة المميزة




الغرف المميزة على شكل فقعات ماء 




نظرة من الخارج الى الغرفة المميزة




وضع الغرفة المميزة




القاعة salon




نظرة من الخارج من عاع البحر الى المركب سياحي الدائم تحت الماء بعمق 15م




نظرة من الخارج الى الغرفة المميزة مجردة


----------



## cadmax4 (16 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

مجمع اداري كامل بتوقيع Chine un centre administratif signé P. Andreu 




مركز المحاضرات




مركز المحاضرات




نظرة للمجمع اداري ليلا




قيد الانشاء




مباني المكا تب




المكا تب قيد الانشاء




توفير واقتصاد الطاقة في كيفية ونوعية الاضاءة




مخطط الكتلة للمجمع اداري الكامل




Structure des bâtiments




تجانس المركب مع الطبيعة




تحديات التقنية




اطلالة على المركب


----------



## moha_arc (16 مارس 2007)

سلام عليكم 
المشاريع اكثر من رائعة ومجهود جميل من اعضاء المنتدى وكل مشروع يصلح لان يكون موضوع منفصل جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (16 مارس 2007)

^______________^


خطييييييييييييييييييييييير ما شاااااااااااااء الله


مشكووووووووووووووووووووور اخوي على الصور الاضافية 
وما قصرت 
وجزاك الله كل خير^_^
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


سلااااام ^^


----------



## cadmax4 (16 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اشكركم يا moha_arc و هنادي الصدقية و جزاكم الله خيرا 
مستقبل الهندسة المعمارية من خيال الى حقيقة في ظل تطورات الهندسةالمدنية والتكنولوجيا الحديثة
اليكم بعض الامثلة , وعليكم بالتعليق
دعوة الى كل من لديه مشاريع جميلة خيالية ان يقوم بالمشاركة لاثراء هذا الموضوع 

واليكم هذا المشروع الخيالي
1-space-time-transformation-footbridge




3-wind-shade-roof




wind-shaped-pavilion




bridge


----------



## eng_ahmed_refaat (16 مارس 2007)

شكرا على الصور الجميله


----------



## cadmax4 (17 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم , شكرا لك اخي الكريم eng_ahmed_refaat
و اليكم المزيد
جزيرة L'île AZ وهى جزيرة متحركة صممت خصيصا للا غنياء




L'île AZ





واليكم futur Centre Pompidou Metz

في قلب اوروبا


----------



## cadmax4 (25 مارس 2007)

*و اليكم المزيد*

L'Hemisferic Valencia, Spain
بناء اكثر من رائع


----------



## cadmax4 (25 مارس 2007)

*و اليكم المزيد*

L'Hemisferic Valencia, Spain
بناء اكثر من رائع


----------



## cadmax4 (25 مارس 2007)

*و المزيد*

السلام عليكم


----------



## احمد سعيد عامر (26 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم
اود اولا ان اشكرك cadmax4 على هذه الصور الجديده
ولكن الى جميع من يتصفح هذه الصفحه وامثالها من الصفحات التى طغت فيها الحداثه المعاصره وانعدمت فيها الهويه التراثيه لشعوبنا العربيه

سؤالى ماهو دورنا كمعماريين هل بتكرار مثل تلك التصميمات ام بالابتعاد كليا عنها ام بالاستفاده منها فى مالا يضر ومحاوله التاكيد على الشخصيه العربيه التى لابد وان ننتمى اليها والتى تتناسب مع بيئتنا 

جزاكم الله خيرا 
الصور جذابه بالفعل 
ننتظر المزيد باذن الله....


----------



## KNIGHT (27 مارس 2007)

الله يعطيكم الف عافية على الصور الرائعة جداا جداا ..


----------



## cadmax4 (30 مارس 2007)

احمد سعيد عامر شكرا اخي الكريم و بارك الله فيك 

اما لسؤالك اخي , فاني لا اتفق معك كثيرا فيما قلت لعدة اسباب منها :

1- من يتصفح هذه الصفحه وامثالها من الصفحات التى طغت فيها الحداثه المعاصره يجد عدة نقاط مهمة قد يستعملها بالاستفادة منها فى مالا يضر ومحاوله التاكيد على الشخصيه العربيه التى لابد وان ننتمى اليها والتى تتناسب مع بيئتنا مثل ما قلت
2- ليس كل المشاريع التي نصممها تنتمي الى العمارة الاسلامية , ويجب النزول احيانا الى رغبة الزبون وانت اعلم بهذا الامر
3- عند تصفحك لمتل صور هذه المشاريع فانت رحلة معمارية تتيح لك الفرصة لملأ حقيبتك اللابداعية والخيالية وتطوير افكارك بمجرد النظر الى مثل هذه الصور 
4- اسالك اخي الكريم ان كانت اكبر واضخم المشاريع الجميلة و المنجزة في ترابنا العربي هي من انجازنا فما قلته صواب ولكن يا اخي العزيز جل هذه المشاريع الجميلة هي من انجاز وتصميم الغربيين و في بلادنا
5- اذا احتجت في تصاميمك في العمارة الاسلامية الى مواد بناء حديثة وغير تقليدية فستجد نفسك من من يتصفح هذه الصفحه وامثالها من الصفحات التى طغت فيها الحداثه المعاصره كي تلبي رغبتك في التصميم 
6-وازيدك من العلم ان اضخم واروع المساجد التي هي في وطننا العربي الحبيب صممت من طرف الغربيين .........

فكيف لا نتصفح هذه الصفحه وامثالها من الصفحات التى طغت فيها الحداثه المعاصره للاستفادة منها في العمارة الاسلامية او في العمارة من طراز آخر....

شكرا لك اخي الكريم و بارك الله فيك

واسأل الله العلي القدير أن يوفقكم ويوفقنا إلى مايحب ويرضى ودمتم في رعاية الله وأثابكم الله عنّا كل خير وجزاكم الله خيرا و أسأل الله لى ولكم ان ينفعنا بما علمنا ويعلمنا ما ينفعنا, ومعا ان شاء الله نرفع راس كل العرب.....آمين


----------



## miro1_6 (31 مارس 2007)

مجهود رائع منك يا كاد
احيى مجهوداتك الاكثر من رائعة فى المنتدى
وعلى معلوماتك القيمة والصور الاكثر روعة
بعضها خرافى بالفعل وممكن التحقيق ويحقق جمال الشكل

مش عارفة اشكرك ازاى
جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك


----------



## cadmax4 (31 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لا شكر على واجب اختي الكريمة miro1_6 , شكرا جزيلا , و لكي منى كل التحية و التقدير والاحترام على المجهودات الرائعة و معلوماتك القيمة وانتقاداتك الجميلة و البناءة التي تقدمينها للمنتدى
جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك
و أسأل الله لى ولكم ان ينفعنا بما علمنا ويعلمنا ما ينفعنا, ومعا ان شاء الله نرفع راس كل العرب.....آمين


----------



## احمد سعيد عامر (5 أبريل 2007)

اخى العزيز 
ارجو الا تفهمنى خطا لم يكن تلميحى بقصد التقليل من مجهودك او ما تبزله ابداا
بل انى فقط احببت التواصل معك للبحث عن عماره تراثيه لم اقصد اسلاميه كما اشرت فقط
ولكن ابحث عن عماره خاصه بنا حيث انى لا اجد اى مانع ان نستخدم العماره الغربيه فى تصاميمنا ولاكن بمحاوله للتاكيد على ان هذه العماره من نابعنا فى ظل المتغيرات الحديثه.
اخى العزيز اعلم ان ذلك لن ينبع من يوم وليله ولكن ان ناخذ منهم ونطور بما يناسب بيئتنا وثقافتنا .
ارجو الا تفهم كلامى بقصد التهجم فقط حيث ارى الصور فى غايه الاهميه وعمليه تحليل هذه الصور والخروج بنتائج لكل معمارى محاوله منه التطوير بما يفيد منطقته
وكما قلت نرفع راس العرب كسابق عهدهم

جزاك الله خيرا
وارجو من الله الذى جمعنا هكذا ان يجمعنا فى دار جنته ورحمته وجميع المسلمين


----------



## الحسينى2003 (5 أبريل 2007)

*مستقبل الهندسة المعمارية من خيال*



cadmax4 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مستقبل الهندسة المعمارية من خيال الى حقيقة في ظل تطورات الهندسةالمدنية والتكنولوجيا الحديثة
> اليكم بعض الامثلة , وعليكم بالتعليق
> dubai-towers
> ...


 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أشكركم جدا على المجهود الشاق:31:


----------



## cadmax4 (5 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الحسينى2003 مرحبا بك معنا في المنتدي ..... ولك مني مليون تحية تقدير واحترام ايها الاخ النبيل

احمد سعيد عامر استسمحك اخي الكريم فمقصودي في الرد عليك لم يكن ابدا للعتاب بل لكي ابين ضرورة الاحتكاك بكل ما هو حديث للاستفادة منه في للرقي بعمارتنا. شكرا لك و جزاك الله خيرا
وارجو معك من الله الذى جمعنا هكذا ان يجمعنا فى دار جنته ورحمته وجميع المسلمين
و أسأل الله لى ولكم ان ينفعنا بما علمنا ويعلمنا ما ينفعنا, ومعا ان شاء الله نرفع راس كل العرب.....آمين


----------



## روان ناصر (5 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
يعطيكم العافيه و جهوود مباركه باذن الله تعالى
شكرا كتير على الرسومات الجميله بل و اكثر من رائعه 
ان اي رسمة يراها المعماري فانها تختزن في ذاكرته ليخرجها في يوم كفكرة او اسلوب للتعبير عن خياله ...
اما موضوع العمارة الاسلاميه فلا احد منا يستطيع ان ينكر ما كانت هي في الماضي و التي تظهر لنا من خلال المباني التاريخيه القائمة للان و هو ان دل على شي فهو يدل على حضارة و علم و انجاز..
اما العمارة في الوقت الحاضر فهي ميته لا نسطتيع ان ننكر انه و بالفعل موجوده بعض المشاريع الضخمة جدا في الدول العريبة و التي تعتمد على التطور و التكنولوجيا و لكنها بعيدة كل البعد عن البيئة العربية عن عادات و تقاليد هذه الشعوب انا بنظري انها صممت بالغرب لتوضع هنا في بلادنا لا انكر ما هي عليه من تطور و جمال ايضا لكن اشعر انها لا يوجد بها احساس بالمكان اقصد روح المكان لا اعرف ان كنت قد اوضحت عما يجول في خاطري ..
لكن اتنمى التوفيق و النجاج للجميع
يعطيكم العافيه


----------



## cadmax4 (5 أبريل 2007)

اخي الكريم روان ناصر قد اوضحت عما يجول في خاطرك..
ويا ريت من الاخوة المهندسين العرب ان يقفزوا قفزة نوعية بالعمارة العربية , فهذا مرادنا جميعا


----------



## شهاب المنصور (6 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخي صور جميلة


----------



## محمد حمدى ناصف (15 يناير 2012)

[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"]

[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]​[/SIZE]


[SIZE=+0][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"]

[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/SIZE]​​[/SIZE]​[/SIZE]​[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]
[/SIZE]​[SIZE=+0]
[/SIZE]​[SIZE=+0]

شكرى وتقديرى [/SIZE]​


----------

